# Flase pregnancy in unexposed doe?



## CocoNUT (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok...never have had this happen before so I'm hoping you all can help.  

Is it possible for an unexposed doe (never exposed to a buck) to have a false pregnancy?  I have not bred any of my does yet...but while doing bunny chores this evening, I noticed Chin had pulled all her belly fur and had built a nest!  I asked my husband and daughter if either of our two bucks (in the same area) had gotten lose and according to them, neither had.  May I also mention that neither buck is anywhere NEAR Chin!  

Help!  I was planning on waiting for her to mature just a bit more before attempting to breed her  - don't want to breed her too young!  Maybe I need to change my plans?


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 12, 2012)

False pregnancy happens, infact I have a young doe that just had it happen about 2 weeks ago. This can sometimes happens in a sepperate or community pen where there is all does and the more aggressive doe playing out the bucks part. The, pretend to be breed doe, will sometimes gain a little weight and refuse being breed with a buck when she is having a false preg. She even builds a nest. This lasts for about only 17 or so days.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 12, 2012)

Hmmm....that's interesting..Chin is in a cage by herself and not in close proximity to any other does!  Maybe she's just trying to tell me she's 'ready' to be a mommy - I think I can help her with that! I just didn't realize an unexposed doe could do the false pregnancy thing too.  

I learn something new everyday!


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 12, 2012)

Mabey she is  . Like I said, I have a doe that just did it about a few weeks ago. She is in a single cage. I have been wanting to breed her but I am having a very hard time trying to fine a buck  .


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 12, 2012)

A doe usually experiences a false pregnancy after being mounted; whether by another doe or a buck doesn't seem to matter. I have had a few does that went all the way to day 31 with a false pregnancy, even going through all the motions of kindling, only to produce nothing.

Rabbits don't do a heat cycle like most other animals do, but they do experience hormonal peaks and valleys. A doe that is hormonally at her most ready may pull fur. If the doe is old enough for breeding, this is a good time to try her, as she will most likely breed readily and have a good sized litter when taken to a buck at this time. 

For many years, I have joked that my rabbits put their heads together when I'm not there and say, "how can we drive her crazy today?" This trick is an old one - a doe that is intended to go to a show decides to pull fur the week before! It's especially crazy-making if the doe is one of the colors that is influenced by temperature (like Siamese Sable). When the fur grows back in, the cooler temperature of the hairless skin makes the hair much darker, completely wrecking the shading of her coat!


----------

